# Eye Protection



## Charc (Feb 26, 2008)

How seriously do you guys take eye protection? When using power tools do you usually find yourself wearing eye protection?

This subject has been stewing in my mind since my internship, and my return to school. Prior to my internship I never used any PPE, except maybe Day 1, freshman year, where we were forced to do so. However, at my internship the TD made some mention to the effect of "I'd like you to wear some safety glasses [when using the power-miter-saw and pneumatic tools in the scene shop]." So of course I did. I found the glasses not to be a hinderance to my workflow, and on the contrary, provided a secure pencil holding location (as my ears sorta stick out, and will not normally hold a pencil). I find it interesting to note that one of my classmates also interned at a theatre for his January internship (there were 4 of us total, I was the only tech). He is an actor, but ended up in a technical capacity. Long story short, he shot himself in the lip with a pneumatic staple gun. That's proof that staples flying through the air can do some pretty funky acrobatics (magic bullet, anyone?), and wearing safety glasses can be worth it.

I've noticed (as has been noted) a major lack of PPE and safety standards at my school, but it hit me, almost like splinters of luan in the eye... oh wait it did, that perhaps I should extend the use of safety glasses to my SOP when using power tools. It at least saves me the down-time of picking sawdust out of my eye... It seems however that there is a general negative attitude to those who use PPE, in this instance: safety glasses, (not just in my school) as people who waste time with unnecessary precautions when they could be working. I'm wondering how (honestly, not idealistically) PPE factors into your work place, and the general attitude associated with it.

Lastly, I'm feeling like I should add some safety glasses to my toolbag (Hell if I know where they are at school), but I'll see how this thread turns out. However, in the event I do: any suggestions on brands/styles/models?

~Charlie


----------



## soundman (Feb 26, 2008)

At my university any time you use a saw (panel, table, miter, band, saw buck, and radial) in the saw shop you are required to wear safety glasses. Portable tools like the router and circ saws also should be used only while wearing safety glasses. Tools like the jig saw and sawzall are optional but recommended. Screw guns and drills are at the users choice. 

Over the summer the policy was do what you feel safe with. I wasn't a carp but when I had to cut something if it was just one cut I wouldn't bother but If I was going to be spending some serous time in front of the saw I would grab eye and ear protection, same with anytime I had to power cut metal.


----------



## Footer (Feb 26, 2008)

I had a friend that super glued her eye shut because she was trying to get the tube un-stuck and it flew in her eye... pretty funny but almost lost an eye. The one piece of PPE I always have on me is my ear plug head band thing (orange, easy to get on and off). As far as safety glasses goes, I wear glasses so I already have that taken care of (yes they are safety lenses with side shields when I am working). Before I wore glasses I always wore safety glasses. I work most often in steel, so the crap that flies around tends to be a bit heavier and goes farther. When I am grinding heavily I usually wear clear face shield. But yes, always where safety glasses (I don't really like wearing goggles) and ear protection.


----------



## Charc (Feb 26, 2008)

Re: Hearing Protection

The Etymotic (spelling?) 20DB model are in my toolbag, but I've yet to bust 'em out. Sound usually doesn't bother me.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 26, 2008)

Safety glasses for all power tools and some hand tools. Not a question. Clear face shield and welding jacket or thick sweatshirt if you're cutting metal with the metal chop saw, and safety glasses and ear protection if you're using the table saw. It's a very loud one. Safety glasses if you're soldering or using strong adhesives like JB Weld or super glue (see Footer's post above, and also, the chemicals aren't always good for your eyes, case in point JB weld). I've always carried safety glasses in my toolkit.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 26, 2008)

I wear glasses. A few years ago I was using my table saw at home. Just a few cuts so I got lazy. A little piece of wood chip flew up underneath my glasses into my eye. No major damage just 24 hours of pain before I could get a doctor to remove it for me. 

I'm currently trying to find some prescription safety goggles.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ...I'm currently trying to find some prescription safety goggles.


Pardon my ignorance, but isn't this something any optometrist can provide? I'm interested as well, but considering my regular lenses cost $350, I think I'll stick to safety glasses/goggles over my regular glasses. (_Almost_ always.)


----------



## porkchop (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm going to start at the shop here at the U of Utah in a week so we'll see how my opinion changes, but at this time I can talk as someone who's worked almost every major house construction trade. The key is to know just how nasty they stuff you're dealing with. Case and point, I was a foreman on a concrete crew and one of my new guys had no idea how nasty concrete is when it comes in contact with you. We were stripping forms the day after the poor so all the concrete is in a hard-enough-to-walk-on-but-not-really-dry kinda state. The guy hit a board with a hammer, shattered some concrete slag and got it in both his eyes. Long story sorter, the lime from the concrete in his eye hurt so much that he quit.

On the construction site (not the scene shop I know, but thats my experience) you will find that almost everyone has some kind of ear and eye protection, and I know for a fact that on my crew I would have really discouraged anyone from making fun of anyone else for wearing protective gear.

My opinion in one sentence. If there's anything in the air that you don't want in your eyes, wear eye protection.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 28, 2008)

So, before the crash, we had begun to talk about sources for good safety goggles that were both COMFORTABLE and nicer than dollar store quality. Any thoughts?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 28, 2008)

Safety goggles, or safety glasses? Each have their place, but I've never been comfortable for very long in any safety goggles. I'd rather have a full face shield.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 28, 2008)

Goggles. I wear glasses and don't have contacts. Safety glasses fight with the temples on my frames.

Face shields are cool, but you're still supposed to use separate eye protection with them.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been doing some research on it and these are the most interesting ones I've found. The idea is it's full wrap around safety glasses but they have a prescription insert that snaps in. The cool part being that if they get beat up you can snap your prescription insert into a new frame. This web page sells three different manufacturer's versions of the product. 

I'm due to get a new prescription once I do I'm going to order a set... probably the Uvex.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh man, this excites me, I am getting a pair.


----------



## DarSax (Feb 28, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm interested as well, but considering my regular lenses cost $350, I think I'll stick to safety glasses/goggles over my regular glasses. (_Almost_ always.)



I mean, that wouldn't hurt so much if you didn't opt for the Dolce & Gabana frames, but that's a different story.


My problem is that a good 90% of safety glasses strain my eyes after only a few minutes of use, leading to headaches and general malaise. Now, I've FINALLY found a pair of safety goggles that doesn't do that any more, which makes sense, because I've stopped doing carp stuff.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Feb 28, 2008)

I try to take eye and ear protection pretty seriously.

I need glasses, so for a long time I've just used a shatter-proof perscription lens in my old glasses with side guards added to them. It works pretty well, but because they don't wrap around, dust can sometimes come in from the side.

Someday, I will get myself a nice pair of prescription safety glasses... but that will have to happen after I get a bit more money.


----------



## thelightingmancan (Feb 28, 2008)

I always wear protection, usually a face sheild that is really comfortable to wear. Being in Fire and Rescue, I have heard some bad stories about people getting stuff in their eyes and going blind etc. One particularly bad case is the EMT's had to pick up a guy that was using a table saw with goggles from a chemistry set, and the blade lost a tooth, and it went right through his goggles, and you can figure out what happened after that, but it was not fun.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 28, 2008)

Thus my point about the cheap dollar store quality goggles. I DO NOT feel safe in them.


----------



## Charc (Feb 28, 2008)

So any recommendations for safety _glasses_ (Glares at Greenia. )?

The link already posted looks pretty good, any other manufacturers?


----------



## soundman (Feb 28, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Thus my point about the cheap dollar store quality goggles. I DO NOT feel safe in them.




Safety glasses and safety goggles are two different things. Goggles are more like what you would wear in chem class, very good at keeping things away from your eyes but they will not protect against impacts.

Safety glass with an ANSI Z87.1 rating are rated to protect against impacts. This is what you should be using when working with power tools. They will all be the same no matter where you buy them as long as they have the ANSI Z87.1 rating.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 28, 2008)

And I'm not arguing with you. My point is, how many high schools buy safety goggles without realizing they really won't protect that well against flying objects.

Do rated goggles exist?


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm seeing the benefits of eye protection merely because I wear contacts. the sawdust that can get under them can really hurt. Before my contacts, my regular glasses worked fine. I think eye protection is something people never worry about unless the've had or witnessed an accident


----------



## DarSax (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't know anything about them other than they make the pair I have, but here.

(sweet, turns out my goggles meat the ANSI standard. had no idea)


----------



## Charc (Feb 28, 2008)

After some research, it looks like Pyramex and Radians are two of the leading brands. I went to the Pyramex website, found a pair I liked, went on amazon, and bought 'em. I'll be in OSHA compliance in 3-5 business days.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 29, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> After some research, it looks like Pyramex and Radians are two of the leading brands. I went to the Pyramex website, found a pair I liked, went on amazon, and bought 'em. I'll be in OSHA compliance in 3-5 business days.



I'm too late. Charc you need to discover the wonders of your local safety supply dealer. They are great fun. Hearing protection, first aid kit gear, a wide variety of eye protection, steel toed shoes, hard hats, orange safety vests, fire extinguishers. Lot's of great stuff. These types of stores are everywhere. Also you local work clothing store carries a lot of this stuff, plus Carhartt. Grainger has this kind of stuff too. Do some research these types of stores can be lots of fun to check out all the stuff they sell.


----------



## Logos (Feb 29, 2008)

My prescription lenses are hardened safety plastic and I used to have clip on side and bottom protection units. (I lost them in my move from the UK to Aus and can't find equivalents in Aus.


----------

